# Food List - Suggestions & Criticism Welcome



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi everyone! I'm new around here and my husband and I are looking into a hedgehog as a pet. He's always ogling the hedgies on Cute Overload. Ha ha ha!!! We are not quite ready yet, but I'm getting read up since it seems getting their diet just right is going to be a little harder than it was for all of our other babies. After going over the list on here and browsing PetSmart's website [who are bent on selling junk food], this is what I came up with:

1] Innova Senior Cat Food Dry (Turkey, Chicken & Herring)
Analysis & Ingredients

2] Wellness Indoor Health (Chicken)
Analysis & Ingredients

3] Wysong Anergen Canine/Feline Diet with Lamb & Rice Dry Food (Lamb)
Analysis & Ingredients

4] Royal Canin Adult Fit 32 (Chicken)
Ingredients

5] SophistaCat Blended Mix Recipe Dry Cat Food (Chicken, Pork, Salmon, Tuna, Beef)
Analysis & Ingredients

6] Authority Sensitive Solutions Cat Food (Turkey & Salmon)
Analysis & Ingredients

Thanks in advance to anyone who can give me any advice. I'm really glad someone told me about this place! I started with a high-end food and then went down the list to [hopefully] make it well-blended. Finding anything besides chicken and fish was a nightmare! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

#1. Has alot of protein,to much i'd say.

#2. good

#3. never used but looks ok?

#4. ok

#5. Not Good At All

#6. High in fat. I do use this one in my mix for my runners.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

The list looks pretty good. The only one I have a problem with is
SophistaCat... their first few ingredients.... Ground Yellow Corn, Digest of Chicken By-Products, Corn Gluten Meal, Pork and Bone Meal, Poultry By-Product Meal....
Not good to feed, at all.

A suggestion... Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck is a hit favourite with many hedgies. And it also gives a different "meat" in the mix.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

I put that in as my "junk food" [I noticed a lot of people saying you need at least one "junk food" in the mix to keep it so that it is not so rich], so I purposefully looked for something that was total crap. LOL. That was a little weird ... am I too far off the "junk food" mark? Did I go over the line of junk and get too nutty with it?

I have a grudge against Natural Balance [one of my beloved pets was killed by their food in the 2007 pet recall crisis], so I won't buy their stuff ever again. I haven't even fully recuperated from the loss of my pet.  So even though I saw it mentioned _a lot_, it's not one I'll buy.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

1. It is a bit to high in protein..I feed this one....http://www.innovapet.com/product_line.asp?id=1407 it has lower protien and fat

2.Wellness is good.

3. Looks good

4. Royal Canin is usually good, I used to feel the 27

5. unfortunately that is garbage.

6. I feed authority and the hedgies seem to like it.

Royal Canin can count as a "junk food" as it's not one of the highest quality foods.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

nikki said:


> 5. unfortunately that is garbage.
> Royal Canin can count as a "junk food" as it's not one of the highest quality foods.


Really? So I should switch my junk food for something else?

I went for like a best, better, good, decent, ok, total crap type thing. LOL.

Why is the Innova one I picked high on the list if it isn't any good? Phooey!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

Sakura said:


> I have a grudge against Natural Balance [one of my beloved pets was killed by their food in the 2007 pet recall crisis], so I won't buy their stuff ever again. I haven't even fully recuperated from the loss of my pet.  So even though I saw it mentioned _a lot_, it's not one I'll buy.


I'm so sry about what happend to your beloved pet, but i would like to know, if its ok with you, if you could tell me why because I feed some natural balance in with Pinchitas food and I do not want anything to happen to her


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Personally I think you should just pick 3 out of your list that you want to feed and use them. Just make sure that its 3 that you can get all the time. Unless you have more than a couple hedgies buying more than 3 kinds of food gets expensive and it can go stale and outdate before you feed it all. I feel that you should get the best food you can find where you are. Thats what I do.


----------



## Sakura (Mar 19, 2010)

ILOVElily said:


> Sakura said:
> 
> 
> > I have a grudge against Natural Balance [one of my beloved pets was killed by their food in the 2007 pet recall crisis], so I won't buy their stuff ever again. I haven't even fully recuperated from the loss of my pet.  So even though I saw it mentioned _a lot_, it's not one I'll buy.
> ...


Thanks. They got a lot of their stuff recalled in '07 and I fed my rats their roll-a-round treats or something like that. I didn't know they had been recalled and my rats were dead the next morning. One of which was my precious Stewart. He was my first rat and I saved his life ... and then I unknowingly killed him. He was my best friend and my guilt is still very overwhelming sometimes.

Ever since then I don't trust them and I've boycotted them ever since. They played their food like it was all-natural and healthy and next thing I know my babies are dead. God, it was awful. 



nikki said:


> Personally I think you should just pick 3 out of your list that you want to feed and use them. Just make sure that its 3 that you can get all the time. Unless you have more than a couple hedgies buying more than 3 kinds of food gets expensive and it can go stale and outdate before you feed it all. I feel that you should get the best food you can find where you are. Thats what I do.


Ok. I saw someone say to pick 6 foods, so I decided to start there but I wasn't sure if that would be a little too much for just one. I'll redo it. Thankfully I have a store that sells high-end food like Innova and Wellness, so that stuff is easy to get my hands on and PetSmart sells Authority and they're so close I could walk there! Thanks!


----------

